# New Addition



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought I should let you all know, since Kim saw on Facebook and was confused...lol
Not another Hav...but a new kitty. He will be coming on April 3rd. I know, I'm crazy, but Moshe really needs another cat to bond and hang with. He and Gracie play, but bengals really should have another cat...I decided to get an American Bobtail (another one I'm not allergic to). They also have very dog like personalities, but are a little more of a lap cat then a bengal. Will be fun to compare the personalities of both breeds, since they are similar but very different. 
Here is Micah...he is a chocolate classic tabby...isn't he cute?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Micah is adorable!!!
Great photos-----


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't think I will ever have a cat but I love looking at some of them and Micah is definitely one of those beauties you just want to pet for hours!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Micah is beautiful! Love his coloring and pattern! You've got yourself a housefull, almost...now, don't you need another Hav for Gracie?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww, I'm a softie for kitty cats and Micah is just soooooo sweet.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Adorable! Sorry for the confusion...lol...When I looked at Moshe's pics, it looked like they had the same little stripe pattern on the middle of their foreheads. Can't wait to see the pics of them playing together.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Micah is adorable. I had one that looked like that when I was young. My mom gave her away because I was allergic.I was crushed!!!!But, I have always admired them from afar. Congrats on your new addition!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Is he home already and playing yet? I think you need to catch up in Havs too!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> What a cutie! Is he home already and playing yet? I think you need to catch up in Havs too!!!!


No, I get him on April 3rd...he will be 10 weeks old at that time.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> What a cutie! Is he home already and playing yet? I think you need to catch up in Havs too!!!!


My dh would freak if I tried to add another Hav...I don't think he could handle the RLH sessions with two...LOL


----------

